# Working chest twice a week



## bfriedman87 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am thinking of working my chest out twice a week for the next 5 weeks. Im running tren and test btw. Usually on chest day ill do flat db, incline db, flat flys and incline fly's. I was thinking about adding my second chest day to my shoulder day. Should I do different workouts like barbell, chest dips? Also how does my first chest day look? I do 4 sets of both db incline and flat bench. 3 for both incline and flat fly's.


----------



## R1balla (Nov 18, 2011)

thats too much for twice a week IMO. I do everything twice a week (almost) through DC training. if you dont want to do DC and just normal, i would do two pressing movements and 1 fly each chest day. if you add in another fly, thats just over doing it IMO.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 18, 2011)

my "second" chest day is just dumbbell pullovers and dips supersetted with pullups. I just do it because chest/back day has too much volume already to work these in (except the pullups or lat pulldowns which is the only exercise I do twice a week). Part of the reason I do this is for arm work as well since I don't do any specific arm exercises for the last few months.

I do this after deadlifts, so I actually call this "deads" day.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2011)

1. What are your reasons for adding a second chest day? What is it you can't accomplish with just one?

2. Why would adding a second chest day help with those reasons? Would it not be better to look at your programming and fix that rather than assuming more work = more results?

3. Will you be adding an appropriate amount of posterior work to balance all that out? Considering you should be doing at least 1:1, or better yet 2:1 or 3:1 in order to keep your shoulders healthy thats a lot of extra work, even on the gear.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 28, 2011)

I hit my chest twice a week. 

I hit chest for the 2nd time on the day that I do shoulders + triceps. I use weighted dips. It is a good workout, and will work the shit out of your shoulders, triceps, and chest. Start your workout with those and then do your shoulders! 
Try to seperate it by at least 2-3 days and you should be good to go. A good key to avoid over-working:
- Have just 1 day for your full chest routine
- When you hit chest for the 2nd time pick a workout that is very different from what you normally do.
- Keep your sets minimal--hit it and quit it mentality.
-In my opinion stick with dips (no more than 5 sets), or pushups. Yes I said it...pushups! I personally only do them about twice a month, but they are great to throw in the mix every now and then. 

Hope I was of some help!




bfriedman87 said:


> I am thinking of working my chest out twice a week for the next 5 weeks. Im running tren and test btw. Usually on chest day ill do flat db, incline db, flat flys and incline fly's. I was thinking about adding my second chest day to my shoulder day. Should I do different workouts like barbell, chest dips? Also how does my first chest day look? I do 4 sets of both db incline and flat bench. 3 for both incline and flat fly's.


----------



## GFR (Nov 28, 2011)

On the second chest day do lower volume and higher reps. Maybe 1/3 the normal volume. See how it goes and tweak it from there.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah use one of the days to just really pump the blood in there, Lighter weight, good squeeze etc. When it was a weak point of mine, i brought it up this way myself.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 29, 2011)

Pushups all the way baby! I have broken down many a man with simple pushups. They can be under appreciated. 



RAWS n More said:


> Yeah use one of the days to just really pump the blood in there, Lighter weight, good squeeze etc. When it was a weak point of mine, i brought it up this way myself.


----------



## CrazyDutton (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks good. I am doing kinda similar. 7 days rest is just 3 days hypertrophy and 4 days idle IMO. Especially when on. Everyone is different though, see how you feel, if you're tired/weak maybe it is too early to hit it again.


----------



## bjg (Dec 2, 2011)

bfriedman87 said:


> I am thinking of working my chest out twice a week for the next 5 weeks. Im running tren and test btw. Usually on chest day ill do flat db, incline db, flat flys and incline fly's. I was thinking about adding my second chest day to my shoulder day. Should I do different workouts like barbell, chest dips? Also how does my first chest day look? I do 4 sets of both db incline and flat bench. 3 for both incline and flat fly's.



do chest as you are doing it then follow by 9 sets of triceps. 
then after 3-4 days you can do again chest with shoulders but i think you should do only 7 sets (2 exercises) of chest and those 2 exercises should be chosen to hit also partially your shoulders. start with 3 sets of flat flies not so heavy then hit your chest with 4 sets of  inclined ( a bit more inclined than usual) bench press (barbell) 4 sets heavy. then by that time your shoulders are pumped move to military press 3 sets behind head and 2 sets front. then 3 sets of lateral raises, then 3 sets of front raises then 3 sets of your choice for rear deltoids (although i do rear deltoids with back)


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 3, 2011)

I try to do each major muscle group twice weekly (4-5 sets/workout) but judging how much you do for chest on day 1 I question if you really need to squeeze in more chest sets in the same week.  But if you're not doing dips already then that definitely would be a good exercise selection for day 2 of chest.  You can also decrease the number of chest sets on day one and merge them into your second day chest workout.


----------

